
Clay Shirky's Internet Writings - aaronchall
http://www.shirky.com/
======
aaronchall
If you scroll to the right hand side of this page, you may see links (with
terms like viagra) with mouseover text (similar descriptions) but behind these
links appear to be articles or transcripts of speeches that Clay has given.

I have no idea why he would do that, can someone explain?

